# Kassetten Digitalisieren



## dertobiii (29. Februar 2012)

hi,
ich würde gerne meine alten Videokasetten Digitalisieren, um sie auf eine hdd zu spielen und dann am fernseher anzusehen.
meine Frage bezieht sich jetzt auf die einfachste und günstigste methode.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Februar 2012)

Es gibt zB für USB "Video Grabber" - das kannst Du idR dann vom Videorecorder aus mit einem Scart-Adapterkabel anschließen, der Adapter hat dann drei Buchsen Cinch in gelb (Bild) sowie rot+weiß (ton links+rechts). Hier zB wäre ein sehr billiger inkl. allen Adaptern usw.: http://www.amazon.de/mumbi-Grabber-inklusive-Software-Anschlusskabel/dp/B0042EZ596

Natürlich musst Du das dann in Echtzeit machen, also 90Min Video = 90Min lang am PC aufnehmen,


----------



## Superwip (29. Februar 2012)

Die Beste Möglichkeit um die Sache zu beschleunigen, wenn es viele Kasetten sind wäre es einfach weitere Geräte zu kaufen und das ganze zu paralellisieren, sehr teuer sind die Geräte ja nicht und ein moderner PC sollte auch mit einigen Videos gleichzeitig fertigwerden


----------



## Herbboy (29. Februar 2012)

ALso, mehrere Grabber UND Videorecorder zu kaufen wäre dann aber schon nicht mehr so billig ^^  und wenn, dann müsste man auch sicherlich dann pro Grabber eine andere Software verwenden - oder kann so eine SOftware mehrere Streams gleichzeitig aufnehmen?


----------



## Superwip (29. Februar 2012)

Na ja, Videorekorder bekommt man doch eh nachgeworfen oder sind die Zeiten schon wieder vorbei? ^^

Wie das mit der Software im Detail aussieht weiß ich nicht, wäre aber schon recht peinlich, wenn paralelles Aufnehmen nicht möglich ist; aber du hast schon recht, das sollte man sich gegebenenfalls vorher ansehen

Wenn man zig Stunden Videomaterial digitalisieren möchte kann sich das schon auszahlen, unter vielleicht 20 Stunden würde ich aber auch davon absehen, solange nicht zwei Videorekorder zufällig vorhanden sind


----------



## dertobiii (1. März 2012)

also ich muss dann aufs parallelle gehen, es sind schon wochen an material.


----------



## Herbboy (1. März 2012)

Oder halt einen Dienstleister das ganze machen lassen, denn da gibt es Firmen, die einen kleinen Park mit Videoplayern haben und professionell mehrere Sachen parallel aufnehmen können. Kostet dann trotzdem pro Kassette 10€ slebst wenn man 25-50 Kassetten in Auftrag gibt. Sind es denn "wichtige" Aufnahmen?


----------



## Superwip (1. März 2012)

Hm... anscheinend ist der Preis von VHS Rekordern mittlerweile wirklich wieder gestiegen... selbst bei den gebrauchten in der Bucht hab ich keinen unter 50€ gefunden

Dann könnte das wohl wirklich so oder so eine teure Angelegenheit werden...

Du könntest ja vielleicht im Bekanntenkreis fragen, ob jemand noch einen alten Rekorder hat, den er dir borgen kann


----------



## rebel4life (2. März 2012)

Videorekorder  + Videoeingang über z.B. einen bereits genannten Videograbber. Aber Achtung bei gekauften VHS - die haben gerne mal einen Kopierschutz und da brechen viele USB Grabber ab, es gibt jedoch einfache elektronische Schaltungen die einen solchen Kopierschutz entfernen. Wobei das eh hinfällig sein dürfte, denn niemand will eine VHS mit einem Film den man auch auf DVD in besserer Qualität bekommt digitalisieren. 

PS: Videorekorder könntest du bei ebay Kleinanzeigen günstig bekommen, sowas bekommt man da leicht her, genauso über den Verkaufsbereich einer Zeitung, da sind ab und zu Videorekorder zu verschenken drin.


----------

